# When to Neuter



## geardaddy737 (Jul 4, 2014)

I have spent hours on end reading what everyone thinks is a good time to neuter my golden . The best answer I have come up with is no earlier than 10 months and up to 2 years. I sure would like some hell with some for you that have been doing this for years . 


My GR is almost 6 moths .

Pic was taken in Feb .


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 8, 2015)

Our vet told us... now this was 11 years ago, so stuff changes... that with girls you want to do it after the 2nd heat, because then they have less likelyhood of developing breast cancers.

Is that fact? true? good? Dunno. Just what I was told, those many years ago.
Being a guy, I just could not do that to a boy dog... owch. sympathetic response.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Did your breeder have a suggestion or is it specified in your contract? 

If you don't have breeder support/resources my belief based on the studies and 30+ years seeing Goldens mature (I'm a breeder's kid), if you are a responsible owner who can maintain control of your dog is to wait until 18 months.

Everyone has their own beliefs about this topic and you are likely going to see many very different opinions. Read them, read the studies, talk to your trainer if you have one and then make your best decision for your dog. I don't alway recommend talking to your vet because, many (though not all) work with clients who are not educated/responsible owners nor do they have the time to interview every one to make that determination and as a blanket policy push everyone to alter their dogs at 6 months. 

Make your best decision. It is best any of us can do. Good luck


----------



## geardaddy737 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks. 


The more I read,the more opinions I seem to get . The big question is the growth plates and doing it to soon effecting the plates . 

I'm thinking of between 10-18 months at this point . My gut says 18 months . 
This fourm seems to have some very knowledgeable people 


Thanks for any and all info .


----------



## twillobee (Dec 30, 2013)

I just asked my vet the same thing on the last visit. She said no earlier than 18mo and if I could wait until 2 yrs, even better. Use to be 6 months. She said the new studies on golden want you to wait (which happened to be the same things I had read).


----------



## Jesse'sGirl7407 (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't post very often on here, but after all my research we have decided not to neuter our Charlie. He will be 3 next month and it hasn't caused any problems. He is not aggressive towards other dogs, he doesn't mark in the house, he's always leashed when outside so wandering is not an issue, and while he does mount other dogs on occasion I believe it is more out of excitement because he will calm down after a while and leave the dog alone. New studies keep coming out that debunk all the supposed "benefits" of neutering and are actually showing that neutering can be harmful. Plus considering the already high risk of cancer in goldens I want to make sure he is in the best physical condition to fight it if God forbid he ever gets it. But if you feel you must still neuter, I would wait until 2 years.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

So your dog mounts other dogs and "calms down after a while"? You're not worried about an unwanted litter? Most dog owners I know don't want another dog mounting theirs, or to end up with a pregnant female that is going to probably be too young to have babies of her own.


----------



## tennessee_rose (Apr 7, 2014)

I did a lot of research on this before getting my dog neutered. My dog was driving me completely insane with the unneutered behavior but I definitely didnt want to put his health or life at risk because of that. At 6 months old I started researching and literally every vet I phoned had a different answer, but the general consensus was 6 months. I too was concerned with stunting the growth. Id read that they grow until 18 months old, and neutering before then may stunt their growth as you are removing all the hormones they need to see them thru as they mature. I talked to several vets and was told that that really only applies to dogs that get neutered at an extremely young age, like just a couple of months old. Since they keep growing until 18 mos Id felt like I was being kinder to my dog the longer I let him get to 18 months without getting neutered. One breeding/fertility specialist I spoke with even said they dont reach complete and total maturity until age 4. (Their bark will keep getting deeper up til then etc) so if I was going to wait until 18 months for maturity, which is what Id been planning on doing, then I might as well wait til then. However most vets told me that waiting too long (more than 1.5 - 2yrs old) poses health risks down the line, such as cancer. 
All in all I ended up walking away with a ton of helpful but conflicting information. I ended up getting my dog neutered at 8 months old and am glad that I did. I was told by the vet not to wait too much longer, and I also could not handle all the constant leg humping, snarling, nipping, dominance teenager attitude from him anymore lol. Plus the wandering! It took a couple of months for all the hormones to leave his body but once they did & in conjunction with obedience classes my husband and I have both noticed a big change in him. Physically he has continued to grow and fill out since being neutered, and is not all skinny and scrawny like Id read might happen. I dont feel guilty or feel that I put his health at risk. While there was a ton of info to try and make sense of, most vets agreed that 6 months or thereabouts was a happy medium between not too young and not too old, and thats why its the standard rule of thumb to follow.
Good luck with your decision. Just do what feels right for you & your dog


----------



## geardaddy737 (Jul 4, 2014)

Again thanks for the replys 


It does seem the canned answer from Vets is 6 months. 

The answer from true GR people seems to be 10-24 months depending who you ask 

I am at 6 months now.my thought is I will wait till 10 months and reevaluate.


Again thanks for the replys .


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

We are waiting until 18 months to 2 years with Noah if at all. When I told my vet our plans, he gave me a high 5. He said he wished all his clients were as informed on the importance of leaving them intact as long as possible.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

I got my pup neutered at 7 months old. He was driving me crazy. No regrets and he'll be fine. His energy level is still out of this world.


----------



## geardaddy737 (Jul 4, 2014)

Ok 

I have another question for the trainers and experienced GL people .


Adolescents starts at about 6-9 months. The people that say they got it done because the puppy was getting out of control , how do they know the out of Control was not do to adolescents and not the being intact?

Like I said, the more I read, The more opioions I get .


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

geardaddy737 said:


> Ok
> 
> I have another question for the trainers and experienced GL people .
> 
> ...


Yeah, you hit the nail on the head. Adolescence ends whether you neuter or not. So much misinformation and mythology out there, much of it given by vets who are motivated more by money than canine health. Vet practices operate on very slim margins, and they _need_ lots of spays/neuters and vaccinations to keep their practice alive. There are even courses they take on this, which detail the fact that the longer someone waits the less likely they are to get their dog neutered, and the less likely it is that that particular vet will get the fee. And then they give them junk science and mythology to pass on to clients, with the meme that "the science is still out on the benefits of delaying," even though it's pretty much _not_ out, and they say that for economic, not medical, reasons.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I tend to think there is also another motive for many vets to push spay and neuter. In the 1960's and 1970's there were over 70 million pets either picked up or given to shelters. So many of them were euthanized as there just wasn't enough homes for them to be adopted. Since the big push to spay and neuter by the shelters, rescues, breeders etc we now have around 4 million pets out there without homes. The push to spay and neuter has helped to change those numbers. 
It seems that in the schools vets are taught that the general public owner is not capable of being a responsible owner. So many vets instead of giving out all the information and educating their clients to make an informed decision for their pet and their lifestyle many just push the spay and neuter to all. This is the politically correct way and falls in with the HSUS, ASPCA, and PETA. Recently just reading here on the forum it looks like many vets in comparison to 10 years ago are being more informative to their clients. 

Generalizing most of the time when a young dog is acting out such as running off, humping, not obeying commands that they have in the past it is just a training issue. Maybe the dog is being given to much freedom, maybe they really don't know the cue/command enough to generalize it anywhere, maybe the owner isn't giving clear cues/commands, and maybe the dog is just having a really bad day. 

There are so many variables with health/cancer. Spay/neuter early may lower the one particular cancer in our dogs but may make another type of cancer risk higher. The hormones aren't just about bone growth but can also affect the thyroid etc. 

So again each owner needs to weigh all the information out there and make an informed choice for their dog and their lifestyle. There just isn't one perfect answer.


----------



## Michelleyk (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm waiting until 12 months (Happy Birthday...you're getting snipped!) for Sherlock. I'd ideally like to wait longer, like 18 months, but he can't attend doggie daycare if he's not neutered, and I'd like to occasionally take him to be socialized and to play in the pool they have there. None of the daycares in Dubai will allow him in without being neutered. And my friend who used to dog sit for me won't anymore because he's humping/jumping on her 3 year old (it's more play behavior...not sexual, but it's removed an option for me). He doesn't do it while I'm there or hump me at all. 

It's hot, like, really hot, here (it was 103F today...and it will only get worse...upwards of 130F) and while in the winter we can sit on the patio at restaurants while I have lunch and meet with my friends, in the summer, he needs a place he can go play. I'll do this summer with just beach days (if the sand is cool enough), his best dog buddy visiting, and late night walks, but I don't want to do that two summers in a row.


----------



## GatorUF (Nov 10, 2014)

I was planning of waiting until at least 18 months. Ranger is 19 months now, and I don't see any reason to neuter him at this point. So for now we are not. He behaves well with my spayed female. He is a hyper boy what else would you expect from a Golden!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

We don't plan to neuter our boys unless they become Therapy dogs and we have no choice. That would come later in life.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I've been raising, training and breeding Goldens for many years. If you're a responsible owner and interested in what is best for your dog, I would recommend you don't neuter your boy at all.

If you're determined to neuter, wait until the dog has fully matured. (2 years +)


(If you're not a responsible owner you should have neutered him yesterday.)


----------



## Pdljmpr (Apr 4, 2015)

My vet told me 6 months. I trust him. Our other dog was fixed before 13 weeks he is a rescue. Oh and I do not want to deal with her going into heat.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

After talking to our vet we are doing it at around six months. So many more factors when you have a female.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Pdljmpr said:


> My vet told me 6 months. I trust him. Our other dog was fixed before 13 weeks he is a rescue. Oh and I do not want to deal with her going into heat.


Your vet's advice was not based on the dog's health. It was based on one or more of three things: (1) He does not think you are a responsible dog owner, and feels that the only way to prevent accidental breedings is to spay your bitch (indeed, there is a board member who is in vet school and who has advocated the practice of making spay/neuter recommendations based on how responsible she thinks dog owners are); (2) Veterinary practices operate on small margins, and they need a steady stream of spays/neuters and vaccinations to stay in business, and courses vets take advise vets that if they don't get you by 6 months of age the likelihood of them getting the fee for spay goes down significantly; (3) Your vet is old and has not kept up with the science, and therefore doesn't know.

It's one, two or all three of those. It certainly has nothing to do with the health of your dog. It's not a medical recommendation, it's based either on your vet's low opinion of you, his desire to make money, or his ignorance. Sorry, but I'm afraid good vets do not recommend spay/neuter at 6 months old, anymore.


----------



## Pdljmpr (Apr 4, 2015)

Actually he is young, has a great practice with lots of animal patience and knows I am a good doggy/cat parent. We also can't have puppys with her, it is in our contract

Maybe I will have to leave this forum...


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Do your own research regarding the effects of early neuter/ spay. And it doesn't have to be on this forum. Many people feel strongly about this issue. You don't have to leave your vet, but always do your research and make your own decisions.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Our vet isn't old and she recommends six months. She is actually very young with a toddler at home. I do think these rescues and shelters are doing it way to young. Our vet also mentioned it is harder to spay when they get older because their organs are so much bigger. Ultimately she says that you have to make the decision that is right for you.


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

Just a heads up. I know this is for male puppies. But you also need to factor in that some female puppies do not get their first cycle in the first year. Darla did get hers and it was 14 months. The only mess I got from her is when she tears apart your nonstuffed toy.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

DanaRuns said:


> Your vet's advice was not based on the dog's health. It was based on one or more of three things: (1) He does not think you are a responsible dog owner, and feels that the only way to prevent accidental breedings is to spay your bitch (indeed, there is a board member who is in vet school and who has advocated the practice of making spay/neuter recommendations based on how responsible she thinks dog owners are); (2) Veterinary practices operate on small margins, and they need a steady stream of spays/neuters and vaccinations to stay in business, and courses vets take advise vets that if they don't get you by 6 months of age the likelihood of them getting the fee for spay goes down significantly; (3) Your vet is old and has not kept up with the science, and therefore doesn't know.
> 
> It's one, two or all three of those. It certainly has nothing to do with the health of your dog. It's not a medical recommendation, it's based either on your vet's low opinion of you, his desire to make money, or his ignorance. Sorry, but I'm afraid good vets do not recommend spay/neuter at 6 months old, anymore.


Really..You know what his vet thinks about him and his dog. You should think about keeping some of your comments about peoples vets to yourself. It's rather rude. Millions of dogs are spayed and neutered before a year old and go on to live a long healthy life. Percentages to get medical problems either way you go with the time of getting spayed or neutered is based on what. Some database of a small number of dogs that is so small it's about .0000001 of all pets that get fixed in a given year.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Goldylover2 said:


> Really..You know what his vet thinks about him and his dog.


Nope, not what I said. I said it's one of three things, one of which might be the vet's opinion of how responsible the client is. Look around on this forum and you'll see vets and vet students making the case for that. What I did say is that it's not a medical decision for the benefit of the dog. That's pretty clear these days. And yes, I'm one of the people who has a strong opinion about this, but it's not because I have any feeling about the vets or the owners, I just care about the dogs. A lot.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

*I will need help when I get a new pup.*

DanaRuns, 

Coby was fixed at 6 months at the recommendation of my vet. Now with all that I'm reading, I can only think this perhaps contributed to his early death. 

The issue is, I have never had a dog that really acted like a "real dog". What can I expect from a non-neutered male? How do I act responsibility when we go places? I have never had to deal with spraying or aggressive behavior of any kind. Would you happen to have a list or article about how to care for/train your non-neutered male? 

I could fix him at 18 months or two years, but at that point not sure I would if we had already gotten through the rough part. 

Could you please help? Thank you.

QUOTE=DanaRuns;5584474]Nope, not what I said. I said it's one of three things, one of which might be the vet's opinion of how responsible the client is. Look around on this forum and you'll see vets and vet students making the case for that. What I did say is that it's not a medical decision for the benefit of the dog. That's pretty clear these days. And yes, I'm one of the people who has a strong opinion about this, but it's not because I have any feeling about the vets or the owners, I just care about the dogs. A lot.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

Also could you tell us more about the dog having a vasectomy vs. being desexed? I never even knew that was an option. 



DanaRuns said:


> Nope, not what I said. I said it's one of three things, one of which might be the vet's opinion of how responsible the client is. Look around on this forum and you'll see vets and vet students making the case for that. What I did say is that it's not a medical decision for the benefit of the dog. That's pretty clear these days. And yes, I'm one of the people who has a strong opinion about this, but it's not because I have any feeling about the vets or the owners, I just care about the dogs. A lot.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

My unneutered dogs behave beautifully. They do not mark territory in the house or spray or do anything else offensive. They try a little humping of each other now and then, but we're not allowing it and it's just not a problem. Summit's been to the dog park twice and we had no trouble, except from one aggressive boxer who was removed. Our males walk all over the place in public. Nothing happens at all. The only reason we're not still going to the dog park is that Summit and Jet have each other to play with. I understand that some intact dogs do face aggression from neutered dogs, but so far, Summit hasn't. He is submissive, not agressive.

My vet does not recommend neutering male Goldens before 18 months at the earliest. All vets are not alike.




Coby Love said:


> DanaRuns,
> 
> Coby was fixed at 6 months at the recommendation of my vet. Now with all that I'm reading, I can only think this perhaps contributed to his early death.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

Pdljmpr said:


> Actually he is young, has a great practice with lots of animal patience and knows I am a good doggy/cat parent. We also can't have puppys with her, it is in our contract
> 
> Maybe I will have to leave this forum...


II wouldn't leave this forum. You may get baited on occasion, but learn to ignore those with undetermined agendas. Understand that practicing Vet's have to form opinion's or appear incompetent to clients. Doesn't mean the opinion is fact. Stay with US! Many less vocal, less agenda driven look forward to reading your post's and see pics of your pup's. Thanks,Tom


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you. This is helpful. Coby still humped up until his death when he got excited. The pillows saw a lot of love.  

I don't think Goldens in general are very aggressive. I'm glad to hear your story. I'm assuming if a new pup does have any inappropriate behavior, I would just nip it in the bud and it would be fine. I certainly would not allow him to mount an unknown dog. So I guess, we're good!




Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> My unneutered dogs behave beautifully. They do not mark territory in the house or spray or do anything else offensive. They try a little humping of each other now and then, but we're not allowing it and it's just not a problem. Summit's been to the dog park twice and we had no trouble, except from one aggressive boxer who was removed. Our males walk all over the place in public. Nothing happens at all. The only reason we're not still going to the dog park is that Summit and Jet have each other to play with. I understand that some intact dogs do face aggression from neutered dogs, but so far, Summit hasn't. He is submissive, not agressive.
> 
> My vet does not recommend neutering male Goldens before 18 months at the earliest. All vets are not alike.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## thoreau (Sep 22, 2009)

My golden is 14 months now and I am going to wait another two months before neutering him. The newest research on goldens seems to say the longer you put off at a minimum at least a year the better. The earlier you have surgery the higher the potential is for getting cancer. My last golden was spayed at three months since she was having another procedure done they thought she should be spayed at the same time. Bad decision. She ended up with five cancers. Unfortunately rescues insist on spaying and neutering all pups and at a very young age. Please try to wait at least until a year old to neuter your pet. Thank you.


----------



## geardaddy737 (Jul 4, 2014)

Again thanks for all the replys 

I will wait till at least 10 months. I do want to do therapy work with him . His health and growth plates is my main concern . 

Seems the answer that keeps coming back to me is at least 18 months .

My boy goes to day care ,so I am wondering at what point they will want me to get it done .



As far as being responsible .My bet is anyone who spends there time and energy to come onto this fourm to research to better themselfs is responsible . We can leave the irresponsible out of the equation . 


Thanks


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

One thing you might discuss with your vet is a vasectomy vs the traditional neuter. That will allow him to still keep the hormones needed for his growth plates.


----------



## Jesse'sGirl7407 (Jan 17, 2013)

Flava said:


> So your dog mounts other dogs and "calms down after a while"? You're not worried about an unwanted litter? Most dog owners I know don't want another dog mounting theirs, or to end up with a pregnant female that is going to probably be too young to have babies of her own.


Maybe I should have stated the obvious, but I would NEVER let my dog mount a female whether or not she is in heat. We have gone to dog parks but I avoid it when it's busy and I watch him like a hawk. I know his body language and if it looks like he is going to mount I step in immediately. If he keeps it up then I leash him and we leave.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

thoreau said:


> My golden is 14 months now and I am going to wait another two months before neutering him. The newest research on goldens seems to say the longer you put off at a minimum at least a year the better. The earlier you have surgery the higher the potential is for getting cancer. My last golden was spayed at three months since she was having another procedure done they thought she should be spayed at the same time. Bad decision. She ended up with five cancers. Unfortunately rescues insist on spaying and neutering all pups and at a very young age. Please try to wait at least until a year old to neuter your pet. Thank you.



Everyone has to make the decision that works the best for them and their dog, but one dog being spayed young and having 5 different types of cancer doesn't prove spaying young caused that cancer. My girl was spayed at 5 months old and is now 14 years old and, at this point, cancer free.

Rescues insist on spaying/neutering young because they can't rely on the adopters to always do the right thing and follow through with altering the pet as agreed.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My bridge boy lived to be 15.5, he was neutered at 6 months per my Vet's recommendation and advice. 

My two current Goldens are rescues I adopted when they were 2. They were altered at the age of 2 before I took possesion of them.


----------



## geardaddy737 (Jul 4, 2014)

Again thanks for all the replys 


This has been very helpful .


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

I know prostate cancer is at a higher risk if you decide not to neuter. What other kinds of cancer have an increased risk if you do not neuter?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

ChasingChase said:


> I know prostate cancer is at a higher risk if you decide not to neuter. What other kinds of cancer have an increased risk if you do not neuter?


Actually that is not correct. According to the most recent studies, the incidence of Prostate cancer is higher in neutered males. 

Geardaddy, 

In your shoes I would wait until the pup is at least 18 to 24 months of age before making any decisions. At that time you can evaluate your individual situation and decide whether to neuter or not. If it were my dog I would be leaving him intact unless there was a underlying medical need to neuter. 

I train in a large group and enter events with hundreds of dogs in attendance and nearly all of the dogs are intact, male and female alike.


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if there are any types of cancer that are at a high risk because you don't neuter?


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

We have decided not to neuter chester. Like someone mentioned before, we have no issues. He is super friendly, doesn't wander, and doesn't mount. I just see no point for us in neutering him.


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

I feel the same, and Chase is three. I've just been curious as to whether there were any health risks along with that decision. But we don't have any behavior issues and see no reason to neuter him at this point.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Contractually we are to wait until at least one year, but he IS to be neutered (preference is 18 months). He is 15 months now and still intact, but his boy bits are undescended so I keep considering when to do it. I'm thinking we'll wait the 18 months (he's been developing on the slower side).


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

With our last Golden, we were pressured by the Vet to have him neutered at 6 months. He said it was the best ting for him. To this day I so regret that decision. He had terrible joint problems and leg issues. He developed cancer at 5 years of age and passed before his sixth Birthday. I know now that had we waited, he would have experienced some of these health issues. I realize that you have to do what you feel is right . If you can wait please do so, I think your pup would benefit from that extra time.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I believe there are some vets who are now doing a vasectomy (on the dog of course) so that you can have the benefits of the dog remaining intact without the risks of unwanted litters.


----------



## thoreau (Sep 22, 2009)

I am waiting until 18 months. He is now 16 months old and has not been any problem not being neutered. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JimboGG (Jul 15, 2015)

My golden is 4 months old. His name is Jax. Just went in for a check up, and my vetinarian said there was a new research that says specifically Golden Retriever Males. Should wait till 1 year before neutered. This prevent certain cancer and so on.


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

My breeder Kyon Kyon Kennels: Toronto Dog Boarding | Golden Retrievers | Norwegian Buhunds has asked that adopters try to leave their male goldens intact.
Benjamin is 6 and intact, no issues.
They believe that intact male goldens have less health issues and better longevity


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

I know you have plenty of replies here already, but I just wanted to give my input as my boys are littermates and:

One was neutered at 6 months because we wanted to send him to daycare. 
One was neutered at 2 years because he was from a rescue.
They are now 2.5yrs. 

*Health-wise*, both are absolutely perfect so far. Although I have noticed the earlier neuter being more hesitant to jump into the car lately and sometimes takes a while to get him to jump. I'm hoping its not the start of a hip problem.

*Looks-wise*, they could not be more different in terms of masculinity. The one who was neutered early is often mistaken for a girl, he is thinner and just more feminine looking. The later neuter has a bigger head, bigger paws, more hair on his chest, all the typical male stuff.

*Hump-wise*, they both hump each other, but the later neuter humps a lot more.

I know the health is most important, but some people do think about the looks too, so I just wanted to mention it.


----------

